# No help on xda.



## Lokiisagod (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't get any help on xda so I came here. Maybe you guys can help.

I have a VZW S3. If I use a ROM like PAC or PA I cannot send texts. I can receive them, and calling and data work fine. I always clean flash so it wasn't that. My IMEI is intact and so is my SMSC. The APNs are correct. All of the custom stock roms like BoneStock and JellyBeans work fine. I am at a total loss. I really do not want to be stuck on stock. Please help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

weird. Well the reason you didn't receive help is because this is a bug that no one else is experiencing. I know I've run both of those on my VZW S3 and my texting ability is fine.

Sorry, I know this isn't helpful, but something is clearly different on your end that's causing this problem.

Can you explain, in as much detail as possible, every step you took, from rooting your phone through flashing the ROM through booting it up. Somewhere along the way something is going wrong, there's some small mistake somewhere.


----------



## Lokiisagod (Dec 17, 2013)

TenderloinShadow said:


> weird. Well the reason you didn't receive help is because this is a bug that no one else is experiencing. I know I've run both of those on my VZW S3 and my texting ability is fine.
> 
> Sorry, I know this isn't helpful, but something is clearly different on your end that's causing this problem.
> 
> Can you explain, in as much detail as possible, every step you took, from rooting your phone through flashing the ROM through booting it up. Somewhere along the way something is going wrong, there's some small mistake somewhere.


I rooted with casual. Then unlocked the boot loader with EZBootloader unlock. I then downloaded ROM manager and install cwm touch. Booted to recovery, nandroid, the flashed PAC man ROM and an inverted gapps package. Let the phone boot up. Set it up. Input my carriers apns (I use my vzw s3 on a gsm carrier). Then I try to send a text. Message not sent. Touch to retry.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ok, I'm totally out of my element when it comes to the vzw s3 on gsm carrier trick, but my gut says that's part of the problem. Why do you even have a Verizon S3 if you want to use a gsm carrier? Verizon's CDMA service is incompatible with GSM. Even if you are trying to use the separate GSM antenna built in, the ROMs may not be designed to do that. I would post in those ROMs development threads and be very specific that you're using the d2vzw on a GSM carrier, you'll need help from the dev directly.


----------



## Lokiisagod (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes I tried that. He wasn't very helpful.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

then you may be SOL. why in god's name did you buy a Verizon S3 if you're on a GSM carrier anyway?


----------



## Lokiisagod (Dec 17, 2013)

I traded an iPhone 4 for a perfectly preserved (albeit Verizon) S3. Why in God's name wouldn't I?

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

while I always support switching from an iPhone to an Android, you're trying to use a device on a carrier that it's not meant to be used on. Verizon, being the stupid proprietary assholes they are, refuse to use universal standards in their networks. The result is that devices meant for Verizon won't work on other carriers. I'm sorry I'm not being any more help than XDA, but the fact is you're trying to force your device to do something it was definitely NOT designed to do, and you're trying to do it while running custom ROMs no less.

Don't mean to sound like a dick, but you may be on your own on this one buddy.

Edit: Also, you need to realize the devs of these ROMs are dealing with dozens, if not hundreds, of bug reports being sent to them constantly about their ROMs. You have a very unique problem that the devs probably won't be able to replicate on their end because you made very specific choices that have given you very unique challenges. Android devs may seem like Gods at times, but they're really just schmucks like you and me. They do the best they can with what they have, and unfortunately fixing your particular issue may not be as high on their list as, say, getting a stable 4.4 build up and running.


----------

